# Camping-car infos



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

I have been trying to safe pages from this site www.camping-car infos.com onto a removable F drive (and onto a C drive) to give to a friend, right click and you can only save the back ground, click save as from FILE and you only save the bottom inch of the page. I have tried high lighting the particular pages describing aires but this does not work. The pages are fully printable. i am not that computer literate ,am I missing something simple , any help appreciated


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Could you send the link again, as its not clear

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

See first item in my list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-4659.html


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I see on the site http://www.campingcar-infos.com it is possible to buy a CD version to use on a PDA. Has anyone bought one and is it any good?
Here is the link http://www.campingcar-infos.com/CD.htm to order using Paypal.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Campingcar infos*

Still can't down load the aire text and photos, down load background and bottob of page but not whole thing.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rommel

It saves ok for me, using file - save as - web page

the page is saved as its name, and the pictures will save in a newly made up directory.

Is this what you are trying to do ?

Dave


----------

